# Resignation during Probationary Period - Outsource to FreeZone



## arun.salgaonkar (Jul 30, 2013)

Hi Goodevening :ranger:,

I know some of you might groan reading the title of the post itself and im expecting atleast a couple of replies stating that this issue as been previously addressed. Apologize is advance.

Reason why I started a new thread is that some of the replies were pretty old and most of the forums i checked out including other websites provided different answers.

So here is my case :
1. Currently working for a Bank under an Outsource Visa. (Joined May 2013)
2. My offer letter states that my probation would be for 6 months.
3. No where in the letter does it state that I would have to pay any expenses if i decide to resign.
4. It also states that during probation employer has a right to terminate contract without any notice but doesn't state anywhere about me as an employee having a right to quit without notice during probation.
5. Under a different heading titled "Termination of contract" It states a 1 month notice period but honestly i'm "ASSUMING" that this is only after probation :fingerscrossed: (I may be wrong)

Now, I am not gonna bore anyone with details as to why I have decided to quit already. Ill just summarize and say it was not what i was expecting.
I just got an offer from a Finance company for a similar role and its on a free-zone visa (DUBAI OUTSOURCE ZONE).
As per my understanding, ban would not be applicable since i'm moving to a free-zone visa.

But my only doubt is do I have to serve a notice period during this probationary period ? I just completed 2 months and even though my visa is stamped, I still haven't received my labour card ! I'm just walking around with a copy of my visa just in case i get caught in those random CID checks which i hear about. 

So yea.. just want to know if serving a notice period is mandatory during probation and can they force me ? Or can i just quit without serving any notice and start up with the visa process with new employer ?

Also please feel to correct me if i was wrong about anything that i assumed above with regards to BAN and notice period.

Once again apologize for starting a new thread on this and appreciate any reply i receive. Thanks.

** Arun


----------

